

JavaScript getElementById Issues and How To Fix - pottedmeat
http://someclosure.com/#2008_08_javascript-getelementbyid-issues

======
dgreensp
For the curious, the issue is apparently that IE will count matches in the
'name' attribute of a tag, so that for example getElementById("description")
will match a 'meta name="description"' tag. Weird, I didn't know that.

